# بالشروق : استلم فورا شقة 138 م بمقدم 45000 ج بدون اي رسوم و الباقى بتسهيلات5 سنوات



## شركة الكومى (2 نوفمبر 2012)

[FONT=&quot]تتشرف شركة الكومى للتنمية و الاستثمار العقاري احد اكبر الشركات العقارية بالشروق و حدائق الاهرام و المدن الجديدة ان تقدم لعملائها الكرام احد مشروعاتها [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بالشروق :[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تعاقد و استلم في 12/2012شقة 138 م بمقدم 45000 جنيه بدون دفع [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اي رسوم سواء استلام ابتدائي أو نهائي أو تعاقد [/FONT][FONT=&quot]نهائي [/FONT][FONT=&quot]و الباقي بتسهيلات 5 سنوات مشروعنا يقع باحد المناطق الحيوية جدا بمدينة الشروق و بالقرب من عدة نوادى منها نادى جرين هيلز و نادي الشروق و توجد بها الكثير من المساحات الخضراء الشاسعة و قريب من طريق مصر الاسماعيلية و بالقرب من احياء الفيللات و بالقرب من مركز المدينة حيث توجد به جميع الخدمات و جميع مواقعنا مميزة[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]( ولو تم تسديد سعر الوحدة خلال 15 شهر سيتم احتسابها بسعر الكاش )[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]مكونة من[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] : 3 غرف نوم + 2 حمام + 2 ريسبشن + مطبخ + تراس .[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]لمزيد من التفاصيل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: اضغط هنا[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]للاتصال[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] : [/FONT][FONT=&quot] 22615137 - 22615138 – 01000054950 [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]العنوان[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]فرع مدينة نصر :[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]48 شارع زاكر حسين الحى السابع- مدينة نصر- القاهرة[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]فرع حدائق الأهرام [/FONT][FONT=&quot]: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]البوابة الأولى- اول عمارة على الشمال – الدور الخامس[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]او زور موقعنا لتجد المزيد من العروض الحصرية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] :[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]اضغط هنا [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]البريد الالكترونى :[/FONT][FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]يمكنك تسجيل استفسارك على[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] الرابط : [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]إضغط هنا[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]صفحتنا على الفيس بوك[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اضغط هنا[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]ملحوظة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]:[/FONT][FONT=&quot] يوجد بالشركة أكثر من 30 نظام مرن للدفع و يقوم العميل بإختيار نظام السداد المناسب له من أنظمة الشركة [/FONT]







[FONT=&quot]يوجد لدينا ب [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الشروق[/FONT][FONT=&quot]شقق 120 ، 138 ، 150 ، 160 ، 177 ، 190 متر *استلام فوري بمقدم 25% و تسهيلات 60 شهر* و أدوار ارضية 125 ، 130 ، 165 ، 170 متر [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يوجد لدينا ب [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]حدائق الاهرام[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]شقق 75 ، 80 ، 90 ، 100 ، 110 ، 120 ، 130 ، 140 ، 155 ، 160 ، 170،175، 180، 195،200 ،210 ،220،230 متر *استلام فوري بمقدم 25% تسهيلات 60 شهر *[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يوجد لدينا ب [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]فيصل[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]شقق 80 ، 130 ، 135 متر *استلام فوري بمقدم 50% و الباقي بتسهيلات حتى 36 شهر*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يوجد لدينا ب [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]مدينة بدر[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]شقق 100 ، 110 ، 115 متر* بمقدم 25% و تسهيلات 60 شهر* [/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]كل عروض الشركة :[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]اضغط هنا [/FONT]


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــ
[FONT=&quot]الكلمات الدلالية [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]شقق بالشروق ، شقق سكنية بالشروق ، شقق بالتقسيط على 60 شهر ، شقق استلام فوري ، شقق بالشروق اماكن مميزة ، شقق ناصية بالشروق ، شقق بحديقة بالشروق ، شقق بالشروق قريبة من منتجعات ، شقق بالشروق قريبة من نوادي ، شقق سكنية ، فلل دوبلكس ، الكومي ، الكومى للتنمية ، الكومى للإستثمار العقاري ، الكومى للعقارات ، شقه سكنية ، شقق مساحات مختلفة ، شقق بحري بالشروق ، مواقع مميزة بالشروق ، شقق قريبة من القرية الزكية ، شقق سكنية ، منتجعات ، فلل ، فيللا ، شقه استلام فورا ، شقة بالتقسيط 5 سنين ، شقة قريبة من الطريق ، شقه على الناصية ، شقق للبيع ، تخفيضات الشقق ، عروض خاصة للشقق ، عروض بيع شقق بالتقسيط ، تقسيط شقق ، تخفيضات على الشقق ، شقق بالقاهرة الجديدة ، شقق بالفردوس ، شقق بالمدن الجديدة ، شقق للبيع بالقاهرة الجديدة ، شقق للبيع حدائق الاهرام ، فيلل دوبلكس ، فيللا دوبلكس ، الكومى للعقارات والتنمية ، الكومى للعقار ، [/FONT]Alkoomy[FONT=&quot] ، [/FONT]real states [FONT=&quot] ، تقسيط للعقارات .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]شقق بالشروق ، شقق سكنية بالشروق ، شقق بالتقسيط على 60 شهر ، شقق استلام فوري ، شقق بالشروق اماكن مميزة ، شقق ناصية بالشروق ، شقق بحديقة بالشروق ، شقق بالشروق قريبة من منتجعات ، شقق بالشروق قريبة من نوادي ،شقة بحرى ، شقة قريبة من الطريق ، شقة استلام فوري [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]شقق بالشروق – شقق للبيع بالشروق – شقق بالتقسيط بالشروق – شقق استلام فوري بالشروق – شقق بالتقسيط 60 شهر – شقق تقسيط 5 سنوات – تسهيلات للبيع – شقق بالقاهرة الجديدة – شقق بالفردوس [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]شقق حدائق الاهرم ، شقق سكنية حدائق الاهرم ، شقق بالتقسيط على 60 شهر ، شقق استلام فوري ، شقق حدائق الاهرم اماكن مميزة ، شقق ناصية حدائق الاهرم ، شقق بحديقة حدائق الاهرم ، شقق حدائق الاهرم قريبة من منتجعات ، شقق حدائق الاهرم قريبة من نوادي ، شقق سكنية ، فلل دوبلكس ، الكومي ، الكومى للتنمية ، الكومى للإستثمار العقاري ، الكومى للعقارات ، شقه سكنية ، شقق مساحات مختلفة ، شقق بحري حدائق الاهرم ، مواقع مميزة حدائق الاهرم ، شقق قريبة من القرية الزكية ، شقق سكنية ، منتجعات ، فلل ، فيللا ، شقه استلام فورا ، شقة بالتقسيط 5 سنين ، شقة قريبة من الطريق ، شقه على الناصية ، شقق للبيع ، تخفيضات الشقق ، عروض خاصة للشقق ، عروض بيع شقق بالتقسيط ، تقسيط شقق ، تخفيضات على الشقق ، شقق بالقاهرة الجديدة ، شقق بالفردوس ، شقق بالمدن الجديدة ، شقق للبيع بالقاهرة الجديدة ، شقق للبيع حدائق الاهرام ، فيلل دوبلكس ، فيللا دوبلكس ، الكومى للعقارات والتنمية ، الكومى للعقار ، [/FONT]Alkoomy[FONT=&quot] ، [/FONT]real states [FONT=&quot] ، تقسيط للعقارات .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]شقق حدائق الاهرم ، شقق سكنية حدائق الاهرم ، شقق بالتقسيط على 60 شهر ، شقق استلام فوري ، شقق حدائق الاهرم اماكن مميزة ، شقق ناصية حدائق الاهرم ، شقق بحديقة حدائق الاهرم ، شقق حدائق الاهرم قريبة من منتجعات ، شقق حدائق الاهرم قريبة من نوادي ،شقة بحرى ، شقة قريبة من الطريق ، شقة استلام فوري [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]شقق حدائق الاهرم – شقق للبيع حدائق الاهرم – شقق بالتقسيط حدائق الاهرم – شقق استلام فوري حدائق الاهرم – شقق بالتقسيط 60 شهر – شقق تقسيط 5 سنوات – تسهيلات للبيع – شقق بالقاهرة الجديدة – شقق بالفردوس [/FONT]


----------

